# 1993 Sentra E



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Here's my ride. Take a look and tell me what you guys think.

www.go.nissanpower.com

I got more pictures coming soon.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Well...at least your rear quater panel is straight...unlike mine...LOL. It's a nice clean example... I like the color too...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

A lot of hours in that ride. You did a great job bud. Looks awesome. I esecially like the fact that you put stock pics up next to the some-what finished product. Total transformation.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

your ride is nice! its really clean i usually hate spoilers like yours but it looks good on yours, your ride is clean, aww man your ride is making me want to get a body kit now! keep up the good work man!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks. I appreciate all your comments.

www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, not only is that a great looking car, but the way u layed out its evolution is something i must commend u on as well!good job!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo!*

Yo your car is tight!......really looks great! tell me did you get your clear inner tail lights from Nis-knacks? Ive been trying to contact them so I can get some for my car but I dont even know if there in business still.....do you know?........(again tight ride man good job!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

*Holy shit, that is fly!*

Props, to you THAT Shiz is hype!, where did u get the clear rear lights? i looked everywhere for some, i like ur ride, lookout for me, i might steal it


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks. Yes i did get the clear tail lights from Nis-Knacks back in 1997. That was befor the his warehouse burnt down in Japan.

___________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

very clean, i like but the chrome rims dont make it racey looking but overall ish coo


----------

